# Affordable Bowie knife?



## Liam_G (May 29, 2004)

Hi, folks,

I usually post down in the FMA or Aikido sections, but thought I'd ask this question here ...

I wanted to see if anyone has recommendations for a good Bowie knife that won't break the bank.  I'd like either a sharpened or sharpenable false edge, and would love the brass strip on the back of the blade (although I doubt that's easy to find on an affordable knife).  8" - 10" blade, although I'd look at shorter knives as well.

Getting interested in large blade stuff, and would appreciate any advice!

Respectfully,
Liam


----------



## KenpoTex (May 29, 2004)

Depends on what you mean by affordable.  One that you might consider is the _Laredo Bowie_ by Cold Steel.  It has coffin style handles and a partially sharpened false edge.  You might also look at the bowies that Atlanta Cutlery sells.  They offer quite a few different models in various price ranges. 

here are the links to the companies I mentioned...good luck

http://www.coldsteel.com/16cc.html

www.atlantacutlery.com


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 29, 2004)

Meyerco makes a Western Bowie Knife that is very inexpensive.  I'll be publishing a review at _The Martialist_.


----------



## Liam_G (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for the recommendations, guys.  I really like that primitive Bowie from Atlanta Cutlery ... it looks like what I'm looking for, I think.  Has the brass strip.  I'll have to see if the false edge is sharp/sharpenable.  Actually, that knife looks a lot like one that James Keating holds in one of his more commonly seen pictures.

Thanks,
Liam


----------



## dearnis.com (May 31, 2004)

I picked up a Laredo Bowie something more than $100 under list on ebay....  Great blade, definately worth the $$$.


----------

